# Sylvania Bus driver Fired



## Real (Feb 13, 2005)

A month ago from Feburary 14th 2005 a Sylvania bus driver was doing her normal route. She came to her kindergardeners stop which a few kindergardeners got off. The last one to get off was a little 5 year old boy. His arm had gotten stuck inbetween the door when the bus driver slammed the door shut. She then continued driving to her next stop. When she had gotten to the corner of that street she had stopped to make a left turn. Various cars behind her were blaring their horns and she continued to ignore them. Right before she pulled away a lady from the passanger seat of on of the cars behind the bus ran out and yanked the kid from the door screaming at the busdriver and asking the kid if he was okay. The kid had been suspended a few inches off of the ground dangling by his one arm. Feburary 14th The bus driver was fired. She was in a heated argument with the toledo police and the sylvania bus garage about what happened for 25 minutes and they couldn't bare to listen to her another minute before firing her and kicking her out. Before firing when the incedent had happened they had suspended her with pay.

My comments:
1. How do you not notice a 5 year old kid sticking out of your bus door?
2. Was she deaf?
3. Why would you suspend her with pay?
4. Why did they even question her?! they should have fired her right away!

*V* & Real


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Around here we even have laws where you cant leave your kid in the car in the summer. Im sure if a parent strapped their kit to the roof they would be in just as much trouble. 

The bus doors are mostly made of glass. Did she not even look over at all while driving?


----------



## Real (Feb 13, 2005)

Thats what I said.. I mean couldn't she see a at leat 60 pound THING hanging from her door? *Shakes her head*


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

must be some strong doors to hold the kid up :lol:


----------



## Mark (Jan 16, 2005)

Generally, went I drive, I am looking forward, not down and 90 degrees to the side. Most bus doors are not solid glass. Most just have 6 inch strips of glass. 

It would depend on the type of door the bus uses. If it was the bi fold door, that closes towards the rear of the bus, the kid would have been out of sight.

School buses are not the quietest places especially if kids are on board.

You suspend with pay while you are investigating the incident.

Accidents happen.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Mark @ Wed Feb 16 said:


> Generally, went I drive, I am looking forward, not down and 90 degrees to the side. Most bus doors are not solid glass. Most just have 6 inch strips of glass.
> 
> It would depend on the type of door the bus uses. If it was the bi fold door, that closes towards the rear of the bus, the kid would have been out of sight.
> 
> ...


I agree with Mark on this. You are still innocent until proven guilty in America.


RC


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree with the last two...


----------



## Real (Feb 13, 2005)

My grandmother is a busdriver and she says what you do is you count the kids walking off the bus then make sure all of them are on the sidewalk before pulling away, what if a kid was next to it and something got caught ont he wheel as it turned? another thing a bout ohio busdrivers is they are horrible.. when I was in elementry and junior high I got beat up so much. the bus driver ignored it because she didn't want to get hurt. I understand that for the first time but the next 8 or 9 times.. shouldn't the kid get kicked off? I mean when my head cracks a window on your bus.. wouldn't you stop and say something? personal opinion *shrugs* and lets say I've been in those situations.. *shrugs*


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I rode the bus... the driver is supposed to watch the kids get off and not drive away until they are a certain distance from the bus. the newer buses (sp?) have a 7ish foot pole that extends from the front of the bus to keep the kids walking too close in front of the bus. ive seen 2 kinds of doors, an accordian one, and one that has 2 sections that open inbetween them outward. as for getting beat up and the driver doesnt care, there is a camera at the front of our buses. ive seen a few fights that the driver ignores, until a window gets broken.

Bus drivers are crazy dumb, creepy and wierd. rarely will you find a nice one. i remember back in 4th grade there was a scottish one that we called scotty because we had no idea what he was trying to say, and he gave out candy all the time. then i had a crazy mean one in the 5th grade that would slam on the brakes if kids were standing up, until someone cracked their head open and he got fired. doesnt really have anything to do with this but i loved riding the bus.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

What gets me is her yelling to defend herself for quite a long time. Most people would have felt so bad they would have been in shock and quietly accepted the dismissal with pay until investigation.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm sure everyone was screaming at her.. so she screamed back just like everyone else does when yelled at. She failed to do her job and should have been fired, but I"m sure the parents of the kid will make a few million off of the bus company/school.


RC


----------



## Mark (Jan 16, 2005)

(RC) @ Fri Feb 18 said:


> I"m sure the parents of the kid will make a few million off of the bus company/school.


It would be from the insurance company of the county. But in reality, it would come from the taxpayers.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I hated riding the bus, I had one bus driver that probably would leave the kid hanging there! She also did the brake slam if a kid was standing up and would even pull over to yell at someone.


----------



## ni317 (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds like a few bus drivers my borther sister and I had while in school and was part of the reason for dropping out is I hated the bus we would get the crap beat out of us by older kids Till I found what will drop a man fast(sorry guys)We would get kicked off for every little thing I has girl cut a big chunk of my hair becouse she hated the she had brown hair and I have baby blond I got kick in the chest My sister got her nose broke and my brother got kicked off for hitting the kid back and nothing happend to the other kids.I flat out refuse to put my kids on a bus I will diver them to school or as of right now walk in all wether my son has a rain cover on his stroller and my little girl has a rain coat and so do I if its really bad I will have there old babysitter ,my sister or dad pick her up I can't stand to think of my little girl or my son being tormented by kids and/or bus drivers I guess I am also lucky I am a nice 10 min walk from the school so it gets me out of the house and in fresh air 
Diana


----------

